# Elleste solo 2mg? Anyone else take Oestrogen post insemination?



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Hi all,

Newbie here  

Anyone got any experience of taking Oestrogen POST insemination?
I'm on my 3rd round of IUI. I'm 41 and have a great AMH level, I respond to stimulation (Menopur) really well and my other half has no problems with his motility or counts.
I'm a chronic spotter after ovulation and have been for over 10 years. 
I had one (free) go of IVF on the NHS and I got 14 eggs and 4 embryos ( 2 grade A) . It failed and I started bleeding/spotting within 7 days. I was taking cyclogest post ET.
No luck with my 1st IUI (Private) and I was using utrogestan. On that I don't spot at all - first time in my life! We tried it for natural cycles too.
2nd IUI they switched me to injectable Lubion and I got pregnant and lost it at 7 weeks.
Now i'm 3 days post IUI and I'm using Lubion, Utrogestan AND Elleste Solo 2mg twice daily.
I can understand the progesterone supplementation but am totally confused by the oestrogen as my lining was thick enough prior to insemination.
As Elleste is a HRT drug i'm also concerned about the side effects of this tablet ,

If anyone has any experience of this I would be VERY grateful to hear from you.
Massive thanks!!!
Helen xx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi helen I'm also on estrogen 2mg twice daily after trigger until test date (if I get positive I'm gonna ask can I continue it with my progesterone until week 12). From my history you can see I've had mc and cps - I'm always spotting/bleeding in tww even with utrogestan and progesterone injections. I think low estrogen levels can negatively impact  your progesterone levels ..... I've read a few studies and 4mg estrogen is the optimal dosage and has been shown in some studies to prevent early miscarriages. I always have desperate night sweats during my tww but so far I think the estrogen has stopped it this time so I may have always been low in estrogen during tww. Only 2dpt so too early to say for certain if that's the case. Best wishes to you!!


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Hi!!
Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. So this is the first time you're taking oestrogen too? We are at similar stages of the process too.
I had bad night sweats before I miscarried. That is what made me think that it wasn't going well. That was the 1st and only time I've ever had a bfp.
I feel like I have no energy at all today and I'm a worrier - I worry about everything- and I read about how much weight women on with this drug when using it as HRT. A minor sacrifice if I get pregnant but I don't need anything else to add to the low that you feel when it's a BFN.
Wishing you all the luck in world xxx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Glad to try and help you along helen. Such good timing we both in same boat! The one transfer I had before moving clinics and finally getter my short lived bfps  I had zero night sweats and got af early. It's interesting we both have had similar experiences. Shall we keep each other company for our tww?!! 🤞🤞🤞

I've  associated night sweats with bfp since. When did it start for you that cycle? It always starts around 5/6 days after ovulation/ec for me. Yes this is my first time using it during tww and my lining was really good at over 10 before triggering so it's def not lining related! I truly hope the night sweats a sign of something estrogen related cos if I don't start sweating soon I'm sure my mind will then go into bfn mode!! 

Try not to worry too much about the hrt part as it will only be short term in the grand scheme of things and menopausal ladies would prob be on it much longer. It's very stressful two weeks and I suppose the only thing we feel we have some control over are our support meds


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Hey Looneytoon,
Sorry for the slow reply. I'm super busy in work and we've just had some bad news in the family. The distraction is good in a way although yesterday I was a bit crampy on and off so it was difficult to forget. What symptoms do you have? My boobs are so sore (from the trigger shot I'm guessing).

Regarding the night sweats I don't remember tbh. It was all such a blur!!! I never had them that bad before so maybe it was associated with bfp. I used to wake up soaked!!

Hope you're doing ok. Day 5 for me today....

Hxx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Helen I'm so sorry you've had some family issues to deal with.......things are tough enough on you at this moment in time. Keep the chin up. When are you due to test? I'm 5 days past transfer, 7 days past ovulation/ec and starting to crack

Only real symptom is sore boobs too and insomnia. I just can't sleep from 5am onward so feeling exhausted although I'm off work so st least I can nap/chill during daytime. The last two nights I've been woken up with extreme pain just above my pubic bone. I nearly fainted last night with the pain but both nights it went after 20/30 minutes and then grand......very very strange and I'm visiting my satellite clinic in the morning to check it out. Like no other cramp I've had before!!! Hoping it's little embryo digging in mice and tight this time round and nothing serious...........no night sweats to report so far!


----------



## Hannah01 (Mar 17, 2017)

The answer can be different for all, but in am on estrogen and is helping me with maintaining levels, had night sweats, anxiety Wish all here be successful in conceiving healthy babies.


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Hey Looneytoon 
Wow those pains sound bad. Let us know what they think it is 😮
I had more cramps yesterday but nothing at all today.
My official test day is June 3rd. 

Hi Hannah- are you on 4mg a day too? What stage are you at?


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hope you doing ok helen. One week down,one to go!

@hannah thanks so much for the good wishes xxx


----------

